# Froid de canard



## /Latingirl/

Coucou,

Il y a des années j'ai appris l'expression *"faire un froid de canard"* à la fac...Pourtant, pendant un de mes séjours un France, mes amis Français se sont moqués de moi après l'avoir utilisée. D'après eux, cette expression est devenue démodé donc ils m'ont conseillé de dire *"ça caille" *au lieu de *"IL FRAID UN FROID DE CANARD"*. Est-ce que vous êtes d'accord?

J'ai entendu cette expression à la télé dernièrement, de manière qu'elle ne doit pas être si démodé...à mon avis, c'est clair!

Merci


----------



## mariacristina

ca caille es lo mas comun, todo el mundo dice eso cuando hace mucho frioooo.
Es el lenguaje familiar


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola
"Il fait un froid de canard" est moins utilisé que "ça caille", c'est vrai. De là à dire que c'est démodé, difficile à dire : personnellement, cette expression me paraît tout à fait naturelle !


----------



## /Latingirl/

Merci à tous!

je suppose que j'avais raison! Alors je utiliserai "Ça caille" plus souvent que
"il fait un froid de canard".


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
He hecho una pequeña encuesta entre los marselleses de mi entorno, y todos sin excepción, dicen y prefieren "Il fait un froid de canard". 
Que sepas que en el sur y en gente de cierta eded, esta expresión no está "demodée".

Saludos


----------



## /Latingirl/

Muchas gracias por haberte tomado las molestias de realizar la encuesta!
Eres muy amable...Tu comentario es muy lógico, ya que todos mis amigos
franceses son del norte o del centro, así que puede que en el sur de Francia
se utilize más "il fait un froid de canard".
Yo tengo claro que la seguiré utilizando junto con "ça caille".


----------



## av16ar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,
Alguien puede me dirlo como se dice "un froid de canard"?


----------



## jprr

Escuché "Hace un frío que pela" ... (Argentinas/os) también "me las pelo de frío" (Argentino)


----------



## chics

Hola.

En España decimos "hace un frío que pela" o, de manera informal, "hace una rasca..." o "¡qué rasca (hace)!". 

"Me las pelo" no se dice aquí, sólo "me la pelo" y con un significado muy distinto: _me hago una paja_.


----------



## jprr

chics said:


> "Me las pelo" no se dice aquí, sólo "me la pelo" y con un significado muy distinto: _me hago una paja_.



¡Mira vos!
Puede ser que viviendo por aca este amigo use un galicismo ('Je m'les gèle')...
Me niego pensar en otra posibilidad  ...


----------



## Mauvaise Langue

Salut!
Dans la Région de Poitou-Charente c'est plutôt les jeunes, quand ils parlent entre eux qui disent " ca caille", chez eux aussi que les adultes emploient "il fait un froid de canard".
Bises!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit





Mauvaise Langue said:


> Salut!
> Dans la Région de Poitou-Charente c'est plutôt les jeunes, quand ils parlent entre eux qui disent " ca caille", chez eux aussi que les adultes emploient "il fait un froid de canard".
> Bises!


Merci Mauvaise Langue, tu viens de me donner un coup de jeune, car _ça caille_ se disait déjà de mon temps . 
Et bienvenue parmi nous !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rxkld

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit
> Merci Mauvaise Langue, tu viens de me donner un coup de jeune, car _ça caille_ se disait déjà de mon temps .
> Et bienvenue parmi nous !
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Moi qui suis en Poitou-Charentes, j'entends dire aussi *ça pèle*! "Me las pelo" se traduirait par "je me les pèle" !? 
Mais il est vrai que les jeunes et moins jeunes, disent ça caille voire même *"on se les caille".* 
Dans un langage plus "_soutenu_" on emploie plus volontier "il fait un froid de canard aujourd'hui" par exemple.
Amistades.


----------



## Yul

Pour nous, lorsqu'il fait "un froid de canard" c'est qu'il fait un froid intense. 

Quand il fait plus froid encore, nous disons alors que c'est "à pierre fendre".

Yul


----------



## gradum

Si vous venez au Québec, vous ne serez pas compris si vous dites «Ça caille».
L'expression "Il fait un froid de canard" est utilisée. 
«Ça caille» m'était inconnu à ce jour.
D'autant plus qu'une caille est une espèce de canard.

Donald "el pato"

P.S. La proxima vez sera en español.


----------



## Babarel

Indépendamment de l'aspect désuet ou non de l'expression "froid de canard" par rapport à "ça caille", il faut savoir que les deux ne sont pas du tout du même registre de langue :

"ça caille" est très courant mais très familier, voire argotique
"il fait un froid de canard" est du langage parlé mais tout à fait correct

Quelqu'un saurait me dire en revanche d'où vient l'expression, c'est sûrement une déformation car quel rapport avec les canards ?

En plus désuet encore, il y a "il fait un froid de gueux" ! (un froid que seuls les gueux endurent)...

Couvrez-vous bien !


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Barbarel,
*
"Il fait un froid de canard".*

Il faut avoir vu, à l'automne, des canards sur un lac gelé pour comprendre facilement la relation entre le froid et les canards. 

Cette expression , pour nous, est très colorée et surtout très vivante.

Yul


----------



## Fabior

Babarel said:


> Quelqu'un saurait me dire en revanche d'où vient l'expression, c'est sûrement une déformation car quel rapport avec les canards ?
> 
> En plus désuet encore, il y a "il fait un froid de gueux" ! (un froid que seuls les gueux endurent)...
> 
> Couvrez-vous bien !


 
Cette expression viendrait de la chasse au canard, qui se pratique en automne, mais aussi en hiver où le chasseur doit rester immobile, aux aguêts, et laisser le froid lui pénétrer jusqu'à l'os en attendant qu'une de ses pauvres victimes veuille bien s'approcher suffisamment pour qu'elle ait des chances de finir en confit ou autre préparation culinaire. 

Par contre étant un vieux-jeune étudiant en espagnole, est-ce comparable à - Hace un frio de perros -

Humblement... merci


----------



## Gévy

Fabior said:


> Par contre étant un vieux-jeune étudiant en espagnole, est-ce comparable à - Hace un frio de perros -
> 
> Humblement... merci


Bonjour Fabior et bienvenue parmi nous !

Oui, tout à fait ! L'animal change, mais le froid reste le même. 

Une autre expression: *Hace un frío que pela*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Fabior said:


> Cette expression viendrait de la chasse au canard, qui se pratique en automne, mais aussi en hiver où le chasseur doit rester immobile, aux aguêts, et laisser le froid lui pénétrer jusqu'à l'os en attendant qu'une de ses pauvres victimes veuille bien s'approcher suffisamment pour qu'elle ait des chances de finir en confit ou autre préparation culinaire.
> 
> Par contre étant un vieux-jeune étudiant en espagnole, est-ce comparable à - Hace un frio de perros -
> 
> Humblement... merci


 
Il faut quand même dire que l'expression "hace un frío de perros" est très peu utilisée. 

Par contre, celle qui est beaucoup plus utilisée est "*hace un día de perros*": froid, vent, pluie...


----------



## Pequena Brujita

Je suis en séjour linguistique en Espagne et compte tenu de la météo peu clémente, notre professeure de culture a utilisé l'expression : "Hace un frio de mil demonios"....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Pequena Brujita said:


> "Hace un frio de mil demonios"....


Ce qui correspond en français à :
- de tous les diables
Expression qui, aussi bien en français qu'en espagnol, peut s'appliquer à beaucoup d'autres choses alors que _de canard_ est réservé au froid comme le _que pela_, proposé par Gévy.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dianis_36

Es cierto, por lo menos en Argentina no usamos mucho "hace un frío de perros". Tampoco "hace un frío de mil demonios", aunque cualquiera de las dos expresiones se entienden. Más bien diríamos "hace un frío de la gran siete" (que no tengo ni idea de dónde proviene).


----------



## Nanon

Fabior said:


> Par contre étant un vieux-jeune étudiant en espagnole, est-ce comparable à - Hace un frio de perros -
> 
> Humblement... merci


 
Plus froid que le "froid de canard", il existe aussi "faire un froid de loup". Qu'on pense aux loups dans le grand Nord canadien ou en Sibérie... brrr !

Si on veut vraiment qu'il y ait un _chien_ dans l'expression (ce qui peut arriver dans une traduction...), on peut penser à "il fait un temps à ne pas mettre un chien dehors". 
Mais "un temps de chien", c'est ce que dit Víctor :



Víctor Pérez said:


> Par contre, celle qui est beaucoup plus utilisée est "hace un día de perros": froid, vent, pluie...


 
... "un temps de cochon", quoi !


----------



## Pequena Brujita

Merci à tous


----------



## apodus

¿Podría ser «hace un frío que pela» el equivalente a «ça pèle», o esta expresión francesa no tiene una connotación climatológica?


----------



## Fabior

Allé, un peu de culture française

Cette expression argotique nous vient d'une simple constatation physiologique : lorsque notre peau est soumise pendant un moment à un froid intense (et pire encore lorsqu'elle subit des chaud et froid), elle desquame, elle se détache par petits lambeaux. Autrement dit, elle pèle.

C'est en 1918, alors que la première guerre mondiale se termine, qu'on trouve la première attestation de "un froid qui pèle".
Mais c'est plus tard que la forme s'inverse ("peler de froid"), se simplifie (on jette aux oubliettes le 'froid' qui devient sous-entendu) tout en se 'pronominalisant' ("se peler").
Puis, pour renforcer familièrement l'expression, on y ajoute certaines parties du corps généralement situées sous la ceinture, car on déteste y avoir froid, comme les fesses, le pénis (le jonc) ou les testicules ("on se les pèle !").


----------



## Pequena Brujita

Merci de ces explications très fouillées


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Pequena Brujita said:


> Merci de ces explications très fouillées


Une très bonne source...


----------



## Lollypop1957

Nueva pregunta​ 
*** Norma 2

Otra pregunta: "un froid de canard" puede significar (ademas de hacer un frío terrible) "occuper une position précaire??"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lollypop1957:

¿Podrías explicarnos donde y en qué contexto has visto esta expresión en el sentido que dices? necesitamos siempre el contexto y la frase original entera.

Más cuando, como en este caso, hay un uso poco habitual de alguna expresión. No me suena para nada el sentido que sugieres. necesitamos ver cómo se usa en tu texto y/o entender por qué has pensado en este nuevo sentido.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------

